

Comcast wants to put bandwidth hogs on a diet; Considering 250-gig monthly cap - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/5/what_does_comcast_s_250_gigabyte_download_cap_mean_

======
dangoldin
It starts off with a 250GB cap...

1\. What happens when they institute plans based on a cap?

2\. What happens when we become more media rich and everyone is downloading HD
content?

------
xirium
See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=183436> for a more active discussion
on this topic.

